# cookie der shoutbox woanders verwenden?



## pascalinho (16. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,
habe auf meiner Site (nicht Startseite!!!) eine Shoutbox von shoutbox.de . Damit im Feld "Name" immer sein eigener Name steht, wird ein Cookie gesetzt. Nun meine Frage:
Ist es möglich (und wenn ja, wie), mit Hilfe dieses Cookies seine Besucher auf der Startseite zu begrüsen?
Hoffe, ihr schafft es, und danke im Voraus!
P.S.: Habe mich dusselig gegoogled...!
Pascalinho


----------



## Pascalinho (23. Mrz 2006)

Noch nix rausgefunden?


----------



## Gumble (24. Mrz 2006)

1. http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=java+cookie+auslesen&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
2. http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel4/javainsel_17_012.htm#t2t33


untested


----------



## Pascalinho (1. Apr 2006)

Na geil; ich bin mir sicher, dass das gut gemeint war; aber für einen Halb-Laien wie mich unverständlich...


----------



## theomega (2. Apr 2006)

Hallo,
nein, das ist aus sicherheitsgründen nicht möglich. Jeder Cookie wird immer für einen bestimmten Domain gesetzt. Der von deiner shoutbox wohl für www.shoutbox.de (oder ähnliches). DU kannst jetzt von deinem Domain aus diesen Cookie nicht auslesen.
Denk nur mal nach was passieren könnte wenn ich deinen eBay-Cookie mit deinem Passwort drin auslesen könnte.

Gruß
TO


----------



## Pascalinho (7. Apr 2006)

Lieber nicht... *g*
Danke für die Info!
Liebe Grüße!
Pascalinho


----------

